
Acer 1GB Vista Class Action Settlement (2013) - yuhong
http://www.acerlawsuit.com/CaseInfo.aspx?pas=AAW
======
greenyoda
For those wondering what this lawsuit was about, here's the summary from the
FAQ page:

 _" This lawsuit claims that the Acer Notebooks did not contain sufficient
memory to properly run the pre-installed operating system, including Microsoft
Windows Vista Home Premium, Business, and/or Ultimate operating systems
(“Vista Premium OS”). Plaintiffs claim that per Microsoft’s requirements, a
computer must have more than 1 gigabyte (“GB”) of RAM in order to properly run
the Vista Premium OS. The Acer Notebooks covered in this lawsuit contain 1 GB
or less of RAM to be shared between the system and the graphics. Plaintiffs
claim that as a result of this insufficient system memory, Acer’s Notebooks
suffered from freezing, crashes, lock-ups, and other poor performance.

The Court has not determined who is right. Rather, the Parties have agreed to
settle the lawsuit to avoid the uncertainties and expenses associated with
ongoing litigation. The Court granted Final Approval to the settlement on
October 21, 2013._"

------
yuhong
The fun thing is that class action lawsuits are easy to drag on. In this case,
they filed only in March 2009, but imagine if they filed in early 2007 when
512Mbit DDR2 chips was around $5 and then DRAM prices declined by the time
they finally settled.

